# Colubrids > Hognose >  Some of my Hognose snakes...

## Gregg Madden

Some of these were taken in natural sunlight (NS) and some in artificial light (AL)...

Red Phase Male (NS)

(AL)



Red Phase Female (NS)

(AL)


A 1.1 pair of true Mexican hognose snakes... H. kennerlyi... Male left, female right (AL)


Leopard/spotted Het Albino Male... (NS)

(AL)


Tigerish High Orange Albino Female... (AL)



Last but not least, my Orange Dorsal Stripe Anaconda Hognose... (NS)

(AL)

----------


## Skiploder

I'm am not usually a fan of any sort of morph, but that last one is pretty cool.....

Actually - _really_ cool.

----------


## joepythons

Sweet hogs  :Good Job: .I have a friend who breeds certain hogs and loved his big albino girl when i saw her  :Very Happy: .

----------


## SinisterSerpents

Boy that stripe anaconda hog is sweet!! My hubby loves the hoggies.  Wait til I show him this pic.  I'd seen the anaconda hogs, but not the striped ones.  Very cool! :Bowdown:

----------

